# Chtěla jim ulítnout



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co znamená sloveso "ulítnout"?
Chtěla jim ulítnout, zmizet ve vrtuli, už ji roztáčela nahejma pažema, chtěla skočit a ulítnout.

Taky moc nerozumím ten "zmizet ve vrtuli", ale možná neznamená nic jiného než "zmizet ve vrtuli", anebo?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Ulítnout - uletět (letět pryč, zmizet). 
Se "zmizet ve vrtuli" si taky nevím moc rady. Doslovně to určitě chápat nelze. Možná chtěla zmizet za vrtulí, která se točí tak rychle, že zakrývá předměty za sebou. Asi bychom potřebovali vědět, co je to za vrtule.


----------



## parolearruffate

Já to taky nevím, nikdy se o vrtuli předtím nemluvilo.


----------



## cajzl

Nechtěla skočit z výšky pod vlivem drog?


----------



## .Lola.

A není to tak, že ta holka tancovala - točila se na místě s rozpřaženýma rukama, takže vypadala (a připadala si) jako vrtule, a točila se tak rychle, že měla dojem, že co nevidět vzlétne a zmizí? (pod vlivem drog být u toho klidně mohla)


----------

